
No Title Bar? - tortilla
http://www.usabilitypost.com/2010/10/22/no-title-bar/
======
makecheck
I want to retain title bars, clearly separated from toolbars, as the _only_
way to actually move a window. (You know, to upgrade the modern Mac to the
same technology that the Apple IIGS and Mac Plus interfaces were capable of in
1985.)

On the surface, you'd think that making a larger clickable area would help.
Except, they removed all the _boundaries_ , so you can't tell where the "move
my window" pixel ends and the "click this button" pixel begins. That is just
stupid design.

When I try to click a toolbar button or open a menu, I shouldn't be able to
send my window halfway across the screen because I was off by a pixel when
swiping the mouse. Adding to the frustration, you can't use Undo to fix this
mistake. Apple further "improved" this by banishing customizable toolbars half
the time (why?), so I can't even rearrange certain items to reduce my chances
of mis-clicking the rest of the window.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Speaking of toolbars - am I the only one that loathes the fact that you can't
use the keyboard to access them on OS X? Sure, a lot of them have keyboard
shortcuts, but what if I want to access "Page Setup" with the keyboard alone?

<http://i.imgur.com/MpfwV.png>

~~~
makecheck
Once menus are open, the first letters of the item can be typed, e.g. typing
"P" highlights Page Setup in an open File menu. Also, the Keyboard pane in
System Preferences can be used to assign keys to directly invoke any item in
an application (but you have to type in the command's exact name).

Actually, you can get to window toolbars...but only with the highly-intuitive
keystroke "control-F5" (where control-F4 returns you to the main window, and
also acts as a global rotate-between-windows-in-any-app key). From there, you
can tab between items one at a time.

Once you reach the end of the toolbar, the behavior is slightly different
depending on how the application was implemented (Cocoa or not); it might
switch to the main window and/or attached drawers, or it may rotate back to
the first toolbar item.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Sure, but to get to the "open menu" scenario, I already have to take my hand
off the keyboard. At that point, it's a waste of time going back.

Control-F5 isn't doing anything for me on OS X at all.

------
rradu
Hate this. I look at titles all the time, especially in browsers.

I even dislike that Chrome only has titles on the tabs, which are almost
always cut off.

